# USOS PRINCIPALES DEL AGUA > Energía > Nuclear >  Cambio en la política nuclear de Suecia

## Jonasino

> Un acuerdo firmado por el partido que gobierna el país escandinavo y los partidos de la oposición ha dado un giro a la política nuclear sueca que permitirá no sólo mantener el actual parque nuclear sino también construir hasta diez nuevos reactores.
> 
> En el documento firmado, se aclara que el objetivo de Suecia de contar con producción eléctrica de origen 100% renovable en el año 2040 no implica que todas las centrales nucleares que operan actualmente en el país deban cerrarse. "Este es un objetivo, no una fecha límite para prohibir la energía nuclear, y tampoco significa el fin de la misma" señala el texto. Lo que sí se establece es que esta fuente energética no podrá recibir subvenciones públicas de manera directa o indirecta.
> 
> El acuerdo también incluye la eliminación de forma gradual y a partir del próximo año del impuesto sobre la energía nuclear que había llevado a los productores a plantearse el cierre anticipado de sus plantas. En 1984 se introdujo un impuesto variable sobre la producción de esta fuente energética que se incrementó gradualmente y en el año 2000 fue sustituido por un impuesto sobre la capacidad instalada.
> 
> Representantes de algunos partidos de la oposición han declarado que el acuerdo ha sido "una gran victoria, con estas negociaciones hemos conseguido el objetivo de salvar la energía nuclear, tanto a largo como a corto plazo.
> 
> Actualmente Suecia cuenta con diez reactores en operación y 3 parados. La aportación de la energía nuclear a la cesta eléctrica del país escandinavo es muy significativa, en el año 2015 produjo más del 34% de la electricidad consumida.


Fuente: http://www.foronuclear.org/es/notici...lear-de-suecia

----------

F. Lázaro (28-jun-2016),HUESITO (19-jun-2016)

----------


## perdiguera

Parece  que hay opiniones para oídos los gustos en el tema nuclear.

----------


## termopar

ellos verán cómo quieren desarrollarse, me parece una lástima su cambio de opinión. Los razonamientos políticos en muchas ocasiones adolecen de sentido económico. A saber cuando se acaben de montar cuál es el precio de esta energía, por no decir que actualmente, cada vez que se hace una instalación de este tipo, acaba por multiplicarse por tres el presupuesto de construcción. 

Para muestra de costes comparativos y sin tener en cuenta costes por accidentes o desmantelamientos:



referencia: https://ec.europa.eu/energy/sites/en...rgy_11_Nov.pdf

Nota: quizás no tengan suficiente sol, viento y agua para desarrollarse en renovables, pero ya digo, una pena.

----------


## Jonasino

> Nota: quizás no tengan suficiente sol, viento y agua para desarrollarse en renovables


Me temo termopar que las razones son mucho más sencillas que eso:
El mix energético para la producción de electricidad en Suecia es de los más equilibrados y estables del mundo. En 2015 la potencia instalada era 40.000 MW de los cuales el 41% correspondía a la hidraulica, 24% a la nuclear, 14% a la eólica y el resto a fuentes térmicas de biomasa, gas natural, carbón y combustible líquido fósil. La solar puramente testimonial.

La producción se ve en este gráfico:



Dentro de la inteligencia y el pragmatismo sueco se han dado cuenta que últimamente debido a las nuevas instalaciones de eólica se estaba modificando la composición del mix y por ello quieren aumentar algo la nuclear para mantener el equilibrio que tan bien les funciona. Y además no estan por la labor de verter en la atmósfera toneladas de CO2 quemando gas natural o cualquier combustible fosil.

Fuente del gráfico: https://www.energimyndigheten.se/glo...ill-webben.pdf

----------

F. Lázaro (28-jun-2016),Varanya (02-ago-2016)

----------


## termopar

No entiendo su razonamiento,  qué tiene que ver que aumente la eólica para poner más nuclear?

Lo único que hay es un cambio político, y sus influencias en el sector energético. En todo caso, que dependiendo de la estación,  la eólica deje de suministrar y la solar no pueda compensarla a pesar del potencial hidráulico. Pero me temo que es más un tema político que racional o técnico. Llevaban muchos años sin iniciativas en el sector nuclear y no pasaba nada.

----------


## termopar

Aquí abajo les muestro lo que comenté con referencias y los esfuerzos de los lobbies por modificar la política hasta ahora realizada en este país. Lamentablemente está en inglés y no lo voy a traducir. Pero deja bien clara la situación:

- Que de momento lo único que se ha propuesto es quitar la tasa nuclear y por presión de la industria nuclear .
- Que de lo dicho en este hilo a lo que se vaya a hacer queda un buen trecho (es el problema de nutrirse de una única fuente de información y poco fiable).
- Que en el 2040 Suecia tiene la intención y el compromiso de ser 100% renovable.




> *Sweden decides it’s not so easy to give up nuclear power*
> Updated by Brad Plumer on June 17, 2016, 9:40 a.m. ET
> 
> Nuclear power has been falling out of favor in Europe ever since the Chernobyl disaster in 1986. Italy has closed all its reactors. Germany, Belgium, and Switzerland are in the midst of retiring their fleets. Even France, which gets 77 percent of its electricity from nuclear, has been discussing a partial phaseout.
> 
> Yet for a continent that prides itself on being a leader on global warming, shutting down a major source of reliable, carbon-free electricity isn’t always easy. And Sweden is a great case study here.
> 
> Until recently, Sweden's nuclear reactors — which provide 40 percent of the nation's electricity — were on track to close prematurely in the coming years, as government policies favored renewables. But last week, the country switched course. Under a new agreement, Sweden will get rid of a key tax that had been hurting nuclear, allowing existing reactors to keep running for longer. The country’s utilities will also now be permitted to build up to 10 new reactors to replace those scheduled to retire. (Though whether they actually do is an open question.)
> 
> ...


Referencia: http://www.vox.com/2016/6/17/1195044...-nuclear-power

----------

